# Hi!



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

I found this site whilst (bored) at work and thought I would post a message as I don't really know anyone who's into bodybuilding properly so it's nice to meet people who have the same interest! Most people I know either think it's sick, I'm shallow or that I have some sort of fetish coz I like big men but that's just my preference. 

However, I also train myself and while I really enjoy doing my own programmes sometimes it would be nice to get a bit of advice from other people and share ideas.

I've also though about maybe entering a competition one day (either figure, bodyfitness or something similar as don't want to get too big/masculine) but I think that by the time I had prepared I'd be too old and I'm not sure how to go about it.

Anyway, I'd better stop now before I start going off one one but I just wanted to say hi.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome mrs coleman.... hows ron?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Obviously I'm not really Mrs Coleman but everyone has hopes and dreams!!

I know...I'm kind of sad/strange.


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi mrs Coleman, its good to have you hear :wink:

oh and your not strange in the slightest for liking big men, because nick likes big men also from what i have read in the lonely hearts colum :lol: , only joking hes a top guy :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

I'm sure everyone on here is nice!!

Thanks for the welcome/messages - it's much appreciated.

By the way is anyone going to the competition at the Pudsey Civic Hall?

I've never been to a bodybuilding competition before so I'm looking forward to it coz as I said I've considered competing but I think it's just going to end up being one of those things I never get round to doing...


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Caymen said:


> Hi mrs Coleman, its good to have you hear :wink:
> 
> oh and your not strange in the slightest for liking big men, because nick likes big men also from what i have read in the lonely hearts colum :lol: , only joking hes a top guy :wink:


haha


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Welcome mate, u will find that i tend to stir things a little. you will find us all helpfull and argumentitive at times.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Mrs Coleman, go into our ladies room and chat to the girls in there about contests, we have quite a few champion ladies on the forum, Bettyboo, Malika, Kirsten C, Jo Fairbairn, Wee Andi to name a few.

All good girls, all very attractive and feminine but all train hard and will be happy to help you in any way.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

www.gasp-uk.com


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

welcome , some intresting bits in the ladies room.


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to the board


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome


----------

